# Irish smoke



## knockmoreben (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi guys.
Ben from Ireland here, just started smoking recently and I'm hooked. Just smoked a selection of tester foods with peat. Very nice. Looking forward to reading experienced tips from forum.
Chat soon


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 16, 2013)

:welcome1: , Ben. Good to have you here. What kind of rig are you cooking on? I've never had food cooked over peat. What is the flavor like?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 16, 2013)

Ben 

Welcome to the forum

I've had a toddie or two made with peat, but I've never cooked with it.  Please tell us about it

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!  In no time at all you will find this place to be your go to place for making great foods your friends and family will love. The search tool at the top of the page will be your new best friend.


----------



## seenred (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello Ben, and welcome to our group!  You'll find that this is a great place to share ideas on smoking, grilling, etc.  There are plenty of folks here who genuinely enjoy helping one another.  Looking forward to your input, and just ask when you need anything...someone here will surely have the answer.

Red


----------



## gary s (Nov 16, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything   .........  *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello Ben and welcome to the fun.  Many good folk here with a load of experience that they are more than willing to share.  If you have specific questions just start a thread and someone with experience will be along soon to offer advice.  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  Spend some time doing some research on the forums, tons of advice and recipes already available there.  We look forward to your contributions.  Have fun.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## vecchiobob (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Ben
I am living in westport co mayo with my girlfriend. 
We have an Italian restaurant called 'enoteca' you can find us on Facebook just search for "enoteca westport".
I myself have lived in Italy for 20 years. 
I have 2 grills at the moment.  My trusty webber and an offset smoker.


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the SMF and now we like to see what you are dong in Ireland and please post pictures and love to see some of yours recipe from Ireland.


----------



## knockmoreben (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys.  This is my setup, pizza oven to the left and smoker to the right. Salvaged an old stove from a local bar that was no longer safe for it's intended use. Can fit a great amount of smokables in it. I mainly use the a-maze-in cold smoke generator... And mostly use the turf... Club hammer into small pieces and away it goes. No worries. The turf is a subtle taste and particularly good with the mild cheddar. And of course extremely cheap. 













image.jpg



__ knockmoreben
__ Nov 16, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ben
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## knockmoreben (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi vecchiobob,
Best of luck with restaurant. I also use a weber mountain smoker to smoke chicken/salmon/duck etc for two eateries in Enniskillen..the hot smoker is excellent for the speedy bulk smoking, especially when the menu is demanding it. We usually can do 30 chicken fillets at a time with dry oak chunks. Sells out in hours. We do experiment with rubs etc but the bland Fermangh taste usually prefer the standard smoke flavour.. Can't blame them.


----------



## vecchiobob (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks very much. 
 love the setup .......do you just cold smoke the chicken fillets??


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 17, 2013)

knockmoreben said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys.  This is my setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow , that is very nice ! Got a roof and everything. That must be a very pleasant spot to cook and eat. Very cool , brother.


----------



## knockmoreben (Nov 17, 2013)

No V, I always hot smoke them in the weber smokey mountain smoker, "The bullet".


----------



## gary s (Nov 17, 2013)

Be sure and post some pictures of your next cook. Also nice looking setup !!!!!

Gary


----------

